# Borax solution for fleas



## DROPPINEM (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever soaked a dog in  Borax/water solution to get rid off and keep fleas off?I was doing some thinking last night and it seems that if the borax would not cause any skin irritations that it would work just dont know how long it would keep them away.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Feb 4, 2010)

I let my pigeons bath in borax solution to keep away feather lice and mites.  I dont see why it would hurt a dog.  Its a natural substance anyway and it gentle enough to use on baby clothes.  Let me know what you come up with.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 5, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> I let my pigeons bath in borax solution to keep away feather lice and mites.  I dont see why it would hurt a dog.  Its a natural substance anyway and it gentle enough to use on baby clothes.  Let me know what you come up with.



I will i am gonna give it a shot when it warms up and i get a flea problem.


----------



## R G (Feb 5, 2010)

Never heard of that.  Does borax kill fleas?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 5, 2010)

R G said:


> Never heard of that.  Does borax kill fleas?



It repels bugs and insects.......Will it work..I am gonna try it though


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 5, 2010)

Sevin Dust 5% in the Bedding will kill and keep them off, no Harm to Dogs, I have used it for 30 Years.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 5, 2010)

Why use borax? Just wash em in DAWN dishwashing soap..That stuff will get every single flea off them..Then just apply something to keep em off..


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 5, 2010)

dawn dishwashing soap is the ticket.  i use it on my lab and a few times a year on my deer beagles.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 8, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Why use borax? Just wash em in DAWN dishwashing soap..That stuff will get every single flea off them..Then just apply something to keep em off..



Yeah use dawn to wash them now but figured if i could wash them in Borax that it would kill the fleas and also keep em off.Like killing two birds woth one stone.


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 20, 2010)

Borax sprinkled around the house will kill cockroaches by doing something to their exoskeletons.  I use borax in little bait traps in my beehives to kill hive beetles.  It should work on fleas.

Any soap solution will kill insects by messing up their little breathing holes.  Works on bees too.  But don't kill bees, call me and I will come get them!!!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 20, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> It repels bugs and insects.......Will it work..I am gonna try it though



It doesn't repel bugs, it kills them. They ingest the borax and it dehydrates them. Works well too!


----------



## bobman (Feb 20, 2010)

Borax is natural, but that does not mean it is automatically safer for you or for 'the environment' than man-made chemicals. Although plants need boron, too much of it will kill them, so borax can be used as an herbicide. Borax may also be used to kill roaches, ants, and fleas. In fact, it is also toxic to people. Signs of chronic toxic exposure include red and peeling skin, seizures, and kidney failure. *The estimated lethal dose (ingested) for adults is 15-20 grams; less than 5 grams can kill a child or pet. For this reason, borax should not be used around food. More commonly, borax is associated with skin, eye, or respiratory irritation*. It is also important to point out that exposure to borax may impair fertility or cause damage to an unborn child. 

Now, none of these risks mean that you shouldn't use borax. If you do a bit of research, you will find risks associated with all cleaning products, natural or man-made. However, you do need to be aware of product risks so that you can use those products properly. Don't use borax around food, keep it out of reach of children and pets, and make sure you rinse borax out of clothes and off of surfaces before use. 

I would not use it on a dog


----------



## DROPPINEM (Feb 23, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> It doesn't repel bugs, it kills them. They ingest the borax and it dehydrates them. Works well too!



Isnt killing them one way to repel them?


----------



## ironhead7544 (Feb 23, 2010)

Head & Shoulders with pyrithione zinc will kill fleas on a dog easily.  Check the label as some types dont have it.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 7, 2010)

Works good on earmites, take a coke bottle fill it 1/4 with the mule team 20 borax and fill halfway with water, shake and pour directly into the dogs ears, it will not hurt them at all used it on eveydog i have had.  It breaks up ear wax and kills and repels mites.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thanks for reminding me*

Already have used borox for bugs around the house and for use in my homemade non scent/ UV free hunting detergent.  Went so far on the latter to save money, I've used it with my around the house clothes for more than three months.  
I just found a good use that will only save some ten dollars, but a dollar is a dollar.  Plus, I would have had to special order the regular product. 

The fidos will see some borax this summer.  And I already paid for the box.

Gee, I'll have to see how the mosquitoes react to the new cleaning detergent?


----------



## builditbreakit (Apr 12, 2010)

bobman said:


> It is also important to point out that exposure to borax may impair fertility



I need Borax


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Apr 13, 2010)

Bayer Tree and Scrub. This has the same ingredient as frontline. There is a ratio per weight of the dog. I'm not sure what it is but I can find out.


----------



## Lane_H (Apr 28, 2010)

Jerry L. Lyda said:


> Bayer Tree and Scrub. This has the same ingredient as frontline. There is a ratio per weight of the dog. I'm not sure what it is but I can find out.


That is what I used last year with very good results.


----------



## NottelyBILL (May 2, 2010)

Borax works great on lots of insects- we used it to rid house of fleas- also good for ants


----------



## dawg2 (May 2, 2010)

I use Frontline Advantage (kills a lot of worms).  "Bathing" the dog is only one part of the life cycle of a flea.  You need to address nymph and pupae or you will start all over.


----------



## catch-n-tie (May 25, 2010)

bayre tree/schrub is advantage not frontine.bayre started putting fertalizer in it some are still using it and not seeing a problem with the fert-we get the ortho max tree/schrub same as old bayre t/s
15 ml 50-75 lb dog run your finge gloves recomended along the hair as you pour onto dog from head to tail.takes a couple days but it will kill 99 percent of your fleas(shake up the bottle real good before each use)


----------



## specialk (May 25, 2010)

Jerry L. Lyda said:


> Bayer Tree and Scrub. This has the same ingredient as frontline. There is a ratio per weight of the dog. I'm not sure what it is but I can find out.



x2.....i got beagles and use 1cc on the back between the shoulder blades once a month


----------

